# anyone know about Brazilian chicken rub?



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2012)

or marinade?

our local churrascaria has incredible chicken, wonderfully seasoned.  Can't find
any recipes on line (or rubs) for the seasoning they use.  Any ideas?  I'd love to make that
at home.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 9, 2012)

You checked food TV? Emeril did a whole show on Brazillion..how ever much that is..churrscara type cooking one time. Seem to recall most of it revolved around a brine of some sort. Not sure about the dry rub. Now if this was some other furrin Country I take all this back of course. Want me to go look for it?


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 9, 2012)

This is the best I could find Googling, sounds pretty good. 

http://marcia-passos-duffy.suite101.com/barbecue-brazilian-style-a124400


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 10, 2012)

Try this: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emer ... index.html


----------



## swampsauce (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure if this it, but it does have one of your favorite ingredients. 
http://www.food.com/recipe/brazilian-be ... ken-456472

Also to be truly authentic try here, 
http://www.brazilianchicken.com.br/engl ... ategoria=2


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2012)

grassy ass, senors.  It seems the magic rub is salt.


----------



## swampsauce (Apr 10, 2012)

You retaining water? I that what gave it away.


----------



## Crtnations (Apr 10, 2012)

The brazilian grill near us has a great chicken, about the only thing I can pick out of the rub is salt pepper and cinnamon, but I know there is much more to it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2012)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> You retaining water? I that what gave it away.




if by water, you mean beer, than yes.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 10, 2012)

Best thing a person can do who is retaining water..swelled up feet etc..is to give up drinking soda pops. Doc tole me for every coke a person drinks they need five glasses of water to get rid of the salt. He was right. Ya know Emeril's version of the brazzilion stuff is remarkably akin to Speidies. Non veggie marinated shishkabobs using cubes of all kinds of meat. First brought to Noo Yawk by Eyetalian immigrants. Course it a clear cut rip off of Greek Souflakki. Well as King Solomon would say...there aint nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2012)

well went and got friendly with one of those manager types, and he told me
they marinade their chicken in beer.  No wonder I like it so much.

So now I've got me a bag full of some Mexican beer with a dab of soy sauce
and granulated garlic, with some black pepper and tabasco sitting in a plastic
bag with about 8 thighs.  Gonna let them sit overnight and put em on  the grill
tomorrow.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2012)

Beer it's good. 
Maybe you can feed the plumbers 

Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2012)

Beer and bacon. Could life get better?


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## swampsauce (May 4, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well went and got friendly with one of those manager types, and he told me
> they marinade their chicken in beer.  No wonder I like it so much.
> 
> So now I've got me a bag full of some Mexican beer with a dab of soy sauce
> ...



So I was right!!??


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2012)

not willing to admit that at this point.


----------



## swampsauce (May 4, 2012)

If you had the slightest of confidence in me, you could have been enjoying this dish for while now..... I have been known to cook a little, on occasion.


----------

